# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  erreur dans mon test d'outil de miroir alphanumeric

## on3342

Bonjour a tous, si vous n'avez pas lu mon 1er message, je vous invite a prendre un caf et y pench :

https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2...urs-potentiel/

JE voulais d'abord l'ecrire en perl, mais j'ai finalement optez pour le c.

JE debute mais mon programme flanche deja, je m'explique : 



```

```


Help et merci pour la solutions, je prevois en fait d'assemble le l'alphabetique aux numeric et en faire des propriete surprenante, le livre des egal alphanumeraire.

----------


## Bousk

printf attend une chane de caractres.
Une chane de caractre se dlimite par " (double quote)  ::weird:: 
Toi tu mets juste des caractres, qui ne veulent rien dire pour le compilateur.

# indique une commande prprocesseur
Toi tu y mets un commentaire que bien sr il ne saura pas interprter.

----------


## Sve@r

Bonjour
Je ne sais pas quoi dire. Entre l'orthographe et le code c'est  qui battra qui dans l'horreur.

Dj int main(int argc, char *argv[]) n'est pas quivalent de int main(). Dans le premier cas on peut donner des arguments au programme et pas dans l'autre.
Ensuite ces "ordreA", "ordreA1", "ordreA2" etc c'est une catastrophe. Dans 2 jours tu ne sauras plus  quoi correspond quelle variable. Tu n'as pas appris les tableaux ??? Et surtout pour y stocker les positions des lettres dans l'alphabet !!!  :8O:  (pour info ordreK='K'  - 'A' + 1 et pareil pour toutes les autres lettres de 'A'  'Z').

Et enfin le reste. Tu dfinis une variable nomme "Sasie1" mais tu cherches  remplir "Saisie1". Tu cris printf ( Veuillez definir un mot/n ); sans guillemets et en confondant "\n" avec "/n". Et ce scanf("%Mot1", &Saisi1); printf (%Mot1 /n); abracadabrantesque. Et les commentaires en C c'est // commentaire (sur une ligne) ou bien /* commentaire */ (sur plusieurs lignes possibles), pas des dises. As-tu seulement ouvert un bouquin de C dans ta vie ??? Ou mme ne serait-ce que simplement avoir lu le rsum qui se trouve sur le dos de la couverture du livre ???  ::weird:: 




> JE voulais d'abord l'ecrire en perl, mais j'ai finalement optez pour le c.


C'est notre jour de chance  ::aie:: 




> Bonjour a tous, si vous n'avez pas lu mon 1er message, je vous invite a prendre un caf et y pench :


Ouaip. J'y suis all voir et plus jamais j'irai. Rien lu d'aussi incomprhensible que ce soit dans le concept ou dans l'orthographe. Et le caf n'y a rien chang.




> je prevois en fait d'assemble le l'alphabetique aux numeric et en faire des propriete surprenante, le livre des egal alphanumeraire.


Tout un programme... :8O:

----------


## on3342

> Bonjour
> Je ne sais pas quoi dire. Entre l'orthographe et le code c'est  qui battra qui dans l'horreur.
> 
> Dj int main(int argc, char *argv[]) n'est pas quivalent de int main(). Dans le premier cas on peut donner des arguments au programme et pas dans l'autre.
> Ensuite ces "ordreA", "ordreA1", "ordreA2" etc c'est une catastrophe. Dans 2 jours tu ne sauras plus  quoi correspond quelle variable. Tu n'as pas appris les tableaux ??? Et surtout pour y stocker les positions des lettres dans l'alphabet !!!  (pour info ordreK='K'  - 'A' + 1 et pareil pour toutes les autres lettres de 'A'  'Z').
> 
> Et enfin le reste. Tu dfinis une variable nomme "Sasie1" mais tu cherches  remplir "Saisie1". Tu cris printf ( Veuillez definir un mot/n ); sans guillemets et en confondant "\n" avec "/n". Et ce scanf("%Mot1", &Saisi1); printf (%Mot1 /n); abracadabrantesque. Et les commentaires en C c'est // commentaire (sur une ligne) ou bien /* commentaire */ (sur plusieurs lignes possibles), pas des dises. As-tu seulement ouvert un bouquin de C dans ta vie ??? Ou mme ne serait-ce que simplement avoir lu le rsum qui se trouve sur le dos de la couverture du livre ??? 
> 
> 
> ...



Grand merci, j'ai appris aujourdh'ui a coder en C, pour un programme fabuleux, grand merci!

----------


## on3342

> Grand merci, j'ai appris aujourdh'ui a coder en C, pour un programme fabuleux, grand merci!


Maintenant je tente de faire saisir des mot qui seront calculer et reafficher 

Exemple  : ARBRE 

OrdreA=0= Miroir;OrdreR=18=Destin; OrdreB=2=Ressentie; OrdreR1=Chemin; OrdreE=5=System;

Et faire admettre la commande si ordreR afficher 2x, alors Ordre3

En fait il faudrais que j'engage une belle ame pour m'aider a ecrire mon programme qui repondrais meme a la physique quantique par l'etre humain.

PV me, rendue 75 pay par westernunion. lisez cette page avant : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2.../#post11206425

Un seul doute Si A = miroir, electron, alors A=0 et B=2

----------


## Sve@r

> OrdreA=0= Miroir;OrdreR=18=Destin; OrdreB=2=Ressentie; OrdreR1=Chemin; OrdreE=5=System;


Oui, c'est logique...




> Et faire admettre la commande si ordreR afficher 2x, alors Ordre3


Bien entendu !!!

----------


## Bousk

Qui a laiss ce truc sortir de la taverne ?

----------


## on3342

> Qui a laiss ce truc sortir de la taverne ?


ais de l'humilit, ces mon 1ere programme et je suis archi debutant j'ai commenc aujourdhui et c'est pas cadeau,lis mon post catgorie perl tu en saurais mieux , pour ton orgueil, pause moi une question metaphysique, je te la repond et ont parie que tu m'aide ! ( j'adore la physique quantique !
 sur papier ca donne un programme fabuleux, mais quand il faut coder je suis newbie

Exemple : arbre : A = miroir R = destin,chemin, B = ressentie, R = chemin, E = system, donc arbre = Destin d'un System ou Chemin d'une roue.
Destin = Voix Systeme Attirant Voile Activit Egal. Si D=Ds, Tout, Voix; E = System, roue, matrice;T = Voile; I = activit, brillance, radiations; n = Egal.  ::P:

----------


## Sve@r

> Envoy par on3342
> 
> 
> . Presentation:
> Moi c'est mikael, kevin, h.a.k.a on3, dit l'erudit de l'informatique, le petit hackers j'ai 27 ans
> 
> 
> ces mon 1ere programme et je suis archi debutant


"hacker rudit" et "dbutant". Deux qualificatifs un peu opposs non ???... ::weird:: 




> j'ai commenc aujourdhui et c'est pas cadeau


Bon, ok je vais arrter de me moquer et parler srieusement. Quand on dbute dans tout langage, la mthode est toujours la mme on ouvre un tutoriel qui enseigne les bases de la syntaxeon tente un premier programme (le classique "Hello World") puis ensuite on tente un second (par exemple le jeu "plus petit/plus grand") puis un troisime (par exemple la factorielle ou la Fibonacci ou la rsolution d'une quation du second degr) bref on s'exerce  manipuler le langage et ses conceptset aprs avoir fait beaucoup d'exercices et qu'on commence  tre  l'aise alors enfin on se lance dans son truc




> lis mon post catgorie perl tu en saurais mieux


Oui, si on veut. Ce qu'on se demande en revanche c'est pourquoi tu n'es pas rest l-bas  leur pourrir leur forum au lieu de venir chez-nous quoi...  ::aie:: 




> pour ton orgueil, pause moi une question metaphysique, je te la repond


Quel rapport ? Ok peut-tre effectivement tu es le champion de la mtaphysique mais l on est en C. Donc tu viens poser des questions sur le C la moindre des choses est d'essayer de travailler les rponses qu'on te fait. Parce que je suis certain que Bousk, tout rdacteur/modrateur avec un CV de 18 articles, 16 traductions et 4 trophes qu'il est ; si demain il un souci sur une matire qu'il ne maitrise pas et qu'il va poser sa question dans la rubrique adquate du forum et qu'un intervenant de l bas lui rpond, il prendra soin de travailler la rponse qu'on lui fera...




> Exemple : arbre : A = miroir R = destin,chemin, B = ressentie, R = chemin, E = system, donc arbre = Destin d'un System ou Chemin d'une roue.


Si "A=miroir" et "B=ressenti" pourquoi on ne retrouve pas le mot "miroir" et/ou le mot "ressenti" dans la conclusion ? Un programme c'est un truc franchement con. Alors dj que pour lui faire faire des quivalences basiques c'est pas facile, lui apprendre  faire de la mtaphysique... :8O: 
Et d'autant plus en C qui est vraiment vraiment bas niveau.



> Aucun langage de programmation n'est parfait. Il n'existe mme pas un langage meilleur que d'autres ; il n'y a que des langages en adquation ou peu conseills pour des buts particuliers. (Herbert Mayer).






> Destin = Voix Systeme Attirant Voile Activit Egal. Si D=Ds, Tout, Voix; E = System, roue, matrice;T = Voile; I = activit, brillance, radiations; n = Egal.


Tu as tout un univers fantastique qui vit dans ta tte toi...

----------


## plegat

Fanmanga, sort de ce corps, on t'a reconnu!

Et en plus tu avais dit que tu partais...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## popo

Je ne vois pas o est le problme, la solution est pourtant ultra simple et  la port de tout le monde (dbutants compris).


```
return 42;
```

----------

